
Slideshow: Deconstruction of Optical Illusions - yousry
https://www.yousry.de/slideshow-deconstruction-of-optical-illusions
======
yousry
Excerpt: Human intelligence allows us introspectiveness. We can scrutinize our
perception and identify problematic workflows in our biological "machine".

